# Stratton Mt. Loop Info



## CMassDudeBro (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I am new on the forum and I have a few questions about the Stratton Mt. Loop in Vermont:

1.) What's the difficulty?
2.) Do I have to stealth camp?
3.) Parking?
4.) Any other info or resource that might be helpful in planning.

Thanks for the anticipated help.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure this is the loop you're talking about but my wife and I did a loop that starts on Stratton- Arlington road. You park in the trailhead parking lot for Appalachian Trail which goes directly to Stratton peak. The instead of returning to your car the same way you came up you can take the Stratton Ponds loop to return to Stratton Arlington road. The trail comes out on Stratton Arlington road about ½ to ¾ mile further in from where you left your car. 
Stratton peak is nice if it's a good visibility day. There's a fire tower on the peak that allows you to get higher than the trees for 360 degree views. Stratton pond is an incredibly beautiful area, which is why this is one of our favorite hikes. We'll be doing it again next month when we're on vacation. 

See this website http://www.cs.rpi.edu/~wilsonm/hiking/stratton.html

We did Day-hike 2 and it wasn’t too difficult


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 18, 2010)

On second look we actually did the entire 12.5 mile in one day and we didn't leave until mid-late morning. 
The extra mile to / from stratton pond is well worth it. Actually the highlight of the trip.


----------

